# Safe remedy for itchy baby face!?



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

My DD is seven weeks and has a rash on her face. At first I thought it was baby ance but now I am not so sure. It has been there for 3 weeks and has gotten progressivly worse. Her forehead, eyelids, and a tiny bit of her cheeks are COVERED in tiny, scaly, dry bumps w/ splotchy redness that comes and goes. In the last week she has begun scratching her face constantly and sometimes crying from discomfort caused by the itching. When she scratches she uses the back of her hand, especially if she has long sleeves or mittens on, and constantly rubs the spot that itches. She looks exactly like a cat cleaning its face. It would be cute if she werent miserable.

Anyway I called the ped last week and they just told me to switch to Aveeno for baths (which she only gets about twice a week) and to put the Aveeno lotion on only when its really dry or itchy but to try and avoid putting anything on it. I disagree.

That advice was useless for the itching. I feel so horrible for her! I want to put something on it that soothes the itching. Aveeno lotion does not help the itching b/c it isnt tingly or anything! What else can I put on it that wont bother her skin? I was thinking maybe something w/ eucerin?

We are in the process of figuring out what cased the rash.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

DS used to have bad eczema. I'm pretty anti-medication, but if my newborn were that uncomfortable, I'd put on some cortizone cream sparingly to get it cleared up, then start with lotions, etc after that, and of course searching for the cause.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My guess would be a food allergy (in your diet if you're nursing, or something in her formula if not)- or possibly a contact allergy/irritation to something you use on her skin, or maybe laundry detergent residue.


----------



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
My guess would be a food allergy (in your diet if you're nursing, or something in her formula if not)- or possibly a contact allergy/irritation to something you use on her skin, or maybe laundry detergent residue.

Okay thanks but my main concern is how to relieve the itching in the time being while we figure out the cause. Any ideas?


----------



## trinimommy (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Bratton* 
Okay thanks but my main concern is how to relieve the itching in the time being while we figure out the cause. Any ideas?

the hydrocortisone will probably be the best bet...a dermatologist is going to prescribe a steroid treatment anyway. I have been fighting to stat away from the meds but in the end it's what I had to do.

As for the Aveeno,, it will moisturize and it is likely the dryness that is causing the itchiness so eliminating the dryness should help. My son's dermatologist recommended vaseline instead of lotions. I was not in agreement but it has certainly helped.

Here was another set of recommendations I got...hope something helps...I know how you feel. My son's eczema is an ongoing battle.

Here's what I found for you to try:

On your side either eat or take supplements:

Probiotics

Vitamin E

Fish Oil

Olive Oil

Avocado Oil

Flax Seed Oil

Bach (Rescue Remedy Cream)

Elimination Diet - Food Allergens are one of the main causes for outbreaks

Dairy, Wheat, Gluten, Soy, Eggs&#8230;.

On baby:

Probiotics (you can break a capsule and put it right in his mouth)

Avoid Sun Exposure

No Perfumes/Sun Screens/Dyes

A greasy ointment works better than a lotion, try a Calendula Ointment several times a day. CamoCare is a chamomile cream that is an anti-inflammatory that may help.

After bathing, apply moisturizer while baby is still wet to lock in moisture.

Loose clothing, you may want to use a dehumidifier as well.

Homeopathic: Give him Sulphur 30x or 9c once daily for three days.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd try coconut oil. It's gentle and DH had a lot of relief from his chicken pox with that rubbed on.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I know this sounds nuts – I heard at a LLL to try rubbing a little expressed breast milk skin rashes. It works great on chapped nipples so it might be worth a try...


----------



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I know this sounds nuts - I heard at a LLL to try rubbing a little expressed breast milk skin rashes. It works great on chapped nipples so it might be worth a try...

I have heard this too but my milk is so super sticky. Its horrible and gross. Once in my sleep I leaked all over my shirt and I woke uo feeling like I was covered in soda or juice or something. I think if I put some on her face she would be like a fly strip. lol. (I just imagine little bugs and crums stuck all over her face.)


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

I think you've gotten some really good advice. I'll just add that we've used these products in our home to heal skin rashes and minor eczema:

Earth Mama Angel Baby Bottom Balm (bad name because it really works well for skin irritations all over the body)

Mambino Organics Baby Oil: We really like this oil and have found it to heal my daughter's dry skin problems quickly. I also add it to her bathwater to soften it a bit. Admittedly, she doesn't have major eczema, but the customer reviews say this stuff is pretty helpful with eczema.

Other ideas might be pure shea butter or Weleda calendula oil??? Good luck mama!!!!


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

Lavender essential oil is great for itchiness I've used it on a foot rash, bug bites, chicken pox...
Careful around the eyes, it's pretty strong. You can dilute it in any body care oil and apply it that way too. anti itch and moisturize at one time!







See what works for you both
Good luck!


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

California Baby makes an amazing calendula cream. It works great on eczema, dry skin, diaper rash, you name it. Maybe it would help your LO.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

The calendula cream has ALCOHOL in it!!!! It BURNS DS's eczema.







I was shocked when I read the ingredients bc their stuff is so good overall.


----------



## Mrs. Bratton (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I did run her to the doc's office today. They said she has suborrhea which is the same thing that causes cradle cap. They said its not caused by somethinf I am doing or not doing and theres no cure. It just has to run its course and can take several weeks. For the itching and discomfort they said I _can_ use hydrocortisone cream. I hope they are right and this goes away on its own. We shall see. She seemed sure of what it was.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

How is DDs face looking? Did you try any of the remedies mentioned or are you letting the rash run its course?


----------



## ~patty (May 8, 2006)

On the face and head, I have been using olive oil on my babe. Her cheeks are really rosy right now and a little dry (probably from left over food and saliva). I also used the oil olive with the cradle cap and it worked really good too. They just smell like a little salad for a bit.


----------



## Victoria Abbassi (Nov 19, 2016)

I have tried a foderma serum for my toddler who would itch himself incessantly, including ridiculously overpriced prescription creams and none of them work like this does. I love foderma serum and buy backups. It really has been a savior.


----------

